
Album-loving artists blame iTunes for changed music tastes - nickb
http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20080828-album-loving-artists-blame-itunes-for-changed-music-tastes.html
======
dazzawazza
I can understand where artists are coming from. If you write a novel and
everyone buys the first and last chapters you would probably feel 'wronged'.

Having said that there are SO many albums that are padded with fillers as far
as the consumer is concerned. Publishers/Producers push artists into
polishing/promoting one song so heavily to create a hit that any deviation
from that 'hit' formula sounds like a filler. So consumers don't but the
albums.

If artists want album sales they need to work on creating albums and promoting
them rather then expecting consumers to hear one or two songs and shell out
£15.

